# Updated...February - Doodle kidded, pics page 32



## Roll farms

Excuse some of these shots, I couldn't get most of the girls to step away from the feeder and I took them before I did the morning 'pen fluff' and put down fresh straw.

Creampuff, now on day 152












Her roomate, Nissan...due anytime from now til Feb.  Her belly is nearly touching the ground.






One of the new does, Jaz...due date unknown but HUGE.











Other new doe, Dixie...due the end of Jan.











Itty Bitty...isn't itty bitty any more.  Due after Jan. 19th






Levi and Foxy...both due the 3rd week of Jan






Levi's side view






Doodle and Dazzle...wouldn't cooperate much.

Dazzle due later in Jan, Doodle 1st week in Feb...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I'm lovin' Dixie!


----------



## rebelINny

Can't wait for pics. I should be having some of my own to show to the end of Jan-early Feb. CAN'T WAIT! Its all to exciting.


----------



## glenolam

Good grief.  I feel for those girls and for you!  Hope yer all rested!!

BTW - is that a sheep I see in the 8th and 10th pictures?  If not, sure is a wooly goat!


----------



## poorboys

big bellies!!! my herd queen is pawing, streching, but sometimes she does that for a couple of days before she delivers. nice udders on them girls:


----------



## Roll farms

Yep, that's Pokey Sheep.  She's older than dirt and I keep thinking 
"This will be the winter that does her in" but....
she keeps on keepin' on.
Last time she was weighed, she was over 300#. 
She's a Hampshire Suffolk cross.


----------



## jodief100

Nissan is HUGE compared to my kiko girls!  Cleo started bagging up 2 weeks ago and she doesn't even look pregnant!  It looks like Nissan is shorter than mine.  They are all tall girls.  Even Fat Girl who will drop kids any day now isn't hanging that low!  

They all look good Roll....... Very nice girls.


----------



## PattySh

Wow that's some big bellies! Nice goats. I am off to look at a 2 yr old Nubian that my friend brought home. She's never been bred and  she's a bit chubby.At first she said she was keeping her so I gave her a quick look see.  But now she wants to trade her for piglets so we'll see. She doesn't have a buck right now and I do, wonder if I can get her bred before he isn't interested anymore this year. A little nervous about bringing her into a herd with everyone preggers but your girls look happy so maybe it will work. She is bigger than the ones I have, I am a bit nervous that if she is pushy and she will hurt them.  Will she if she lets me handle her ok, I'm going to go look her over and trim her feet etc. I love Nubians tho so good chance she's coming home. If she is pushy  to start she can live with my buck for a while til most have kidded. He's very calm.


----------



## Roll farms

I've never considered Nissan 'short'...it's just that gut of hers is so low.  She's at least as tall as my boers, and taller than some....only thing taller are the toggs and the lankier Nubs.

When I shave her udder / tail  area, she gets this look on her face like, "Oh for Pete's sake, I'm a KIKO, you don't shave Kiko twee twees..."

I just don't like them to have icky / messy back ends post kidding.  And hairy udders.

Starting w/ dairy goats really ruins you for hairy udders and icky backsides, lol.

I just took Ms."Honors the doe code to the Nth Degree" Creampuff for a long fast walk earlier.

She came back and went right.................to sleep.

*bangs head on desk*

Speaking of Creampuff, anyone ever seen such a ROMAN nose on a goat before?  I swear she's got the biggest honker I've ever seen.


----------



## glenolam

I was going to say something about her nose, but thought maybe it was the angle of the picture!

Just curious - what kind of clippers do you use and how soon before kidding do you shave them?


----------



## Roll farms

1-3 weeks from their due date we clip 'em all.  Sometimes I'll go ahead and do one up to a month ahead, if I've got the clippers there anyway. Doodle hasn't been done yet b/c yesterday Jazmine knocked my 'good' set off the milkstand and they busted.  I'll break out my 'old' trimmers and do Doodle sometime in the next few weeks.
My good ones were Osters, my old ones Wahl.  They were originally bought to trim our dogs with...but they work fine on goat business.


----------



## Ariel301

Hahaha I was going to comment on Creampuff's nose as well. 

That's a lot of big bellies!

I clip mine too, I've got a couple of girls so hairy I can't even SEE if they're starting to bag up. I did mine today. I use Oster A-5 clippers, they're a nice size for doing detailed work like that as well as shaving them for show, that way I only need one set of clippers. They aren't too thrilled about their haircuts, but I can't stand it when they kid and get all slimy and crusty on their tails and rears and it is too cold to bathe them. Yuck.


----------



## rebelINny

Yes Creampuff has got a MAJOR big nose!! LOL She lookes like she has a puffin's beak for a nose LOL no offence, just sayin


----------



## mossyStone

I have a young doeling that has that Roman nose as well. Looks like an old style you use to see.... If i could post pictures i'd show ya's  


Mossy Stone Farm Home too

PB Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## Roll farms

I love her honker....It's about the ONLY Nubian trait she has, lol.

I realize different strokes for different folks....but I <3 Puffy.  She's the only one of our original Nubs still w/ us.  Going on 9 yrs old now.


----------



## mossyStone

I agree, I love that look... I am hoping My Tia passes it on to her kids 


Mossy Stone Farm home to

PB Nubains and Pygora's


----------



## Roll farms

I'm so fed up w/ waiting and watching these fat things I could just spit.

However...my best friend's baby shower is today, I'm giving it so will be very busy w/ that....and it's very, very cold out this weekend....and there is a playoff game tonight.

I'm sure it won't be long now....*heavy sigh*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I'm right there with you. One down, 5 more to go. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Calliopia

Her nose reminds me of the Shami goats. (they have about 12 other names but that one I can regularly spell correctly) 


And this one was the "most beautiful goat in the world". 


http://www.greenpacks.org/2008/11/04/the-most-beautiful-goat-in-the-world/


----------



## Roll farms

FINALLY!  Jazmine had twins....pics once they're fed / dry / mom's been milked.  9# doeling, 10# buckling.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## scrambledmess

Aaaahh..  I get to see two new boer babies tomorrow!


----------



## Roll farms

Here is the 10# boy, he's going to make a nice wether.







The 9# doe.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I like the colored shoulder and white band around his neck- that's neat!


----------



## Roll farms

Yep, he's going to be flashy in the show ring.


----------



## Our7Wonders

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Nice looking kids!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Dixie is in labor.  It's because Scrambledmess came to get her kid....She threw Derri into labor last week when she visited.


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Dixie is in labor.  It's because Scrambledmess came to get her kid....She threw Derri into labor last week when she visited.


Hey Scrambled! Will you please come and visit me tonight?    I have 2 does in  the pens and 2 more that will need to go in soon!   No babies, snow storm comming in tomorrow and I have to travel for work later this week.  

Congrats Roll, Looks like things are starting to get busy around there.


----------



## helmstead

Pretty babies!


----------



## RedStickLA

Congratulations!!! Pretty babies!


----------



## Roll farms

Triplets, 6 and 7# boys, and one tiny, teeny, itty bitty adorable 3.9# cutie patootie of a doeling.  Pics after they eat / mom's taken care of, etc.


----------



## jodief100

Who- Hoo!!! Bonus babies are always cool!

WE DEMAND PICTURES!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

jodief100 said:
			
		

> Who- Hoo!!! Bonus babies are always cool!
> 
> WE DEMAND PICTURES!
> 
> http://i628.photobucket.com/albums/uu10/Dragon_photo/Bananadancinggroup.gif


Yay for babies!

(BTW: I hate to admit it, but I just watched those dancing bananas for a full minute before I realized what I was doing.)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Congrats!!! Thats awesome news!!!  And as Jodief bananas demanded!!
Pics please!!!

@Jodief..where did you ever get those dancing bananas????


----------



## scrambledmess

LOL  You know you want to keep me around


----------



## ksalvagno

Congratulations on both your births! Can't wait to see the pics of the new ones. I bet you could just eat up that little tiny doe.


----------



## mossyStone

Just love your babie pictures Kim..... Beautiful babies


----------



## Roll farms

Oh my dang, what a day....
Why couldn't the girl have had solid colored ears, huh???
Boy 1






Boy 2






And the itty bitty doeling


----------



## helmstead

She looks like my Loira!!  They're gorgeous!!!!!  I LOVE the chammie Nubians


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

They are beautiful!!   Sooo sweet!!!  #2 Buck is sooooo handsome just love him!!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Trips!    Very cute.


----------



## swest

Congrats Kim, I love the 2nd one.... Come on Puff!!!!


----------



## crazyland

Oh My Gosh! Sweetness in abundance!


----------



## mossyStone

ohhh WOW ADORABLE!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, everyone.  

Shane...I think Puffy is doing this on purpose.  I swear she laughed at me today when I insisted it's her turn next.

I took her for a long walk...er....drag the other day.  The only thing that helped was my cardio health.


----------



## glenolam

Only a few more weeks until my nubian babies are here!!!


----------



## Roll farms

I have a doe (Mandy) that lives at a friend's place (he milks her, but she's still registered in my name / I get the kids every year).

She's a 75% red boer doe (but she's creampuff's neice so she milks like a cow).

He just called, she delivered about a half hour ago, he'll be dropping the baby off soon.  I asked what she had and he said, "I think it's a girl"  
(It was dark in the barn, and bless him he doesn't deal w many baby goats.)

He said she's solid black, so *if* it is a girl, she'll be a keeper to replace Raven, her aunt that was killed this summer.  *crossing fingers*

Pics when she gets here....


----------



## KellyHM

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I have a doe (Mandy) that lives at a friend's place (he milks her, but she's still registered in my name / I get the kids every year).
> 
> She's a 75% red boer doe (but she's creampuff's neice so she milks like a cow).
> 
> He just called, she delivered about a half hour ago, he'll be dropping the baby off soon.  I asked what she had and he said, "I think it's a girl"
> (It was dark in the barn, and bless him he doesn't deal w many baby goats.)
> 
> He said she's solid black, so *if* it is a girl, she'll be a keeper to replace Raven, her aunt that was killed this summer.  *crossing fingers*
> 
> Pics when she gets here....


----------



## swest

Good morning Kim,
what's your plan if it's a buckling? We may still have room for one more, LOL.  My wife just told me that we definitely have room, if it's a boy and has no reservation on him, we'd like him.

Thanks Kim.


----------



## Roll farms

She's definitely a she, and even better, a 2 teated she...88% doeling sired by Rider.

BEAUTIFUL, this pic doesn't do her justice...but since I'm up to 7 bottle babies, had 2 gallons of milk ep) to pastuerize, colostrum to heat treat, and udder pics to take / send...it'll have to do.

I won't tell y'all that CPuff might, possibly, maybe, accidently be in early labor, either...in case she hears and makes a liar of me....

AND....I have to work today....

Better pics, etc. tomorrow guys, bear w/ me...


----------



## helmstead




----------



## poorboys

beautiful babies, I know what you mean about the frosted ears!! waiting on belle and herd queen, they are on 146 days in.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I love (nearly  ) solid black goats-  she's gorgeous!  I know how tough it must have been for you to lose Raven, I'm jazzed for you!


----------



## glenolam

Congratulations!  I'm glad this year is turning around for you after your trouble finding a new herd sire and loosing Raven too.  With all the work you do you deserve a break!!


----------



## jodief100

YEA!  I am so happy for you Kim!


----------



## mossyStone

oh wha ta cutie......  Looking good.......


----------



## swest

Wow, she's beautiful, you let us know if she begins to be too much work


----------



## KellyHM

Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous!!!  And ALMOST solid black!  

ETA: Now when you say 88% is she 88% Nubian?  What's the other 12%?  Just curious.


----------



## ksalvagno

What a little love!


----------



## julieq

Just adorable!  Keep the photos coming!


----------



## MysticScorpio82

julieq said:
			
		

> Just adorable!  Keep the photos coming!


X2 !!!


----------



## Roll farms

88% Boer, her other 12% is Nubian.

Boers can be registered percentages....instills hybrid vigor, improves udders, and increases milk production.

She has 3 white feet, the other's black.
I'll get a better pic of her tomorrow.


----------



## RedStickLA

She is beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

Update....Creampuff's udder is absolutely H.U.G.E. today.  
Monstrous.
Genormous.
I'd post a pic, but we shut the barn doors b/c of the snow yesterday, and it's too dark to get a good shot.

But...Trust me.  BIG.

Of course, this *probably* doesn't mean anything.

I'm ready to take her for a bumpy ride in my jacked-up jeep.


----------



## mossyStone

Now you' have done it she'll wait another week ;p


I can't wait to see her kido's


----------



## AkTomboy

Gorgeous lil lady!


----------



## Roll farms

I am going to go out on a limb here and say that Creampuff *will* be kidding w/in the next 24 hours.

DH confirmed by saying, "DAAANG!" when he saw her udder, that it isn't just my imagination / wishful thinking...her milk is definitely in, in a big way...

*starts countdown* 4:51 pm on 1/12/2011....Come on PUFF!


----------



## swest

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I am going to go out on a limb here and say that Creampuff *will* be kidding w/in the next 24 hours.
> 
> DH confirmed by saying, "DAAANG!" when he saw her udder, that it isn't just my imagination / wishful thinking...her milk is definitely in, in a big way...
> 
> *starts countdown* 4:51 pm on 1/12/2011....Come on PUFF!


Come on Puff..... Looks like we may want to start making travel plans, how's Sunday looking for you guys?


----------



## helmstead

I think she just crossed her legs and said, "Naaaa."


----------



## glenolam




----------



## Roll farms

Sunday's wide open.  

I should win an award for restraint....for not running down and checking on her since I posted that.  
She has a habit of kidding in the middle of the night, so dh and I decided to take a nap, j.i.c. she does go at 3 am.

I hear pawing on the monitor, but no baby talking yet.  She's big on baby talking when contractions start.

Kate...SHUSH you.  

She will go in the next 20 hrs, even if it takes a shot of oxytocin.....
(just kidding....but only barely).

*heavy sigh*

Stares at back door, longing to go out and check on her....knowing I'll be down there at 9pm feeding kids anyway...I can wait.  I can wait.  I CAN WAIT.

Can't I???



She is *always* the one who drives me craziest...this is her 8th yr kidding for us.


----------



## swest

I wish you had one of those live streaming videos....


----------



## Roll farms

I would never get anything else done if I did...

"All Creampuff, all the time....CP TV" 
Join us tomorrow, when Puff, Nissan, and Dazzle discuss..."Doe code:  Myth, or goatkeeper's nightmare"

*slaps knee*

By the way...I just went back and checked kidding records for Puff...
She has only once in 8 yrs kidded at a reasonable (6pm) hour.  Every other time's been between 11 pm and 6 am.


----------



## mossyStone

I think she will go at 2: 33 AM  Friday LOL......   Just Jokeing!!!!! Good luck.... thinking Pink!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Noooo...we're thinking BLUE for Puffy.  She's my 'wethermaker'.


----------



## mossyStone

I never ever say blue..thats all i got last yr LOL


----------



## Roll farms

I didn't think it was possible, but her udder's gotten even H.U.G.E.R. 

She looks like she's 'thinking' (staring off into space) and snuggling up to Nissan, her (usual) mortal enemy.

Probably be about 4 am, :/

No contractions, no amber goo, but the udder / loose ligs / staring off into space tell me....she's definitely onto something.  Just taking her own sweet Puffy time.


----------



## FarmerDenise

So did you get your nap in?


----------



## AkTomboy

I think have most of us waiting as well, I hope you get your nap and we get new pics in the morning!


----------



## Roll farms

She started talking to the babies around 2:30 am.  I just checked and she's getting up / down a lot, stretching, and having mild contractions.  She's planning on screwing up our milking / feeding routine.

What the heck, she's already adjusted my sleep schedule...


----------



## KellyHM




----------



## Roll farms

Somebody hand me some coffee, will ya?

She has pawed halfway down to China making her nest, is really, really baby talking, tail ligs are GONE, amber string of goo, and good hard contractions.

I shall return...w/ baby info.  This I vow.


----------



## helmstead




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Oh boy! I mean girl, girl!


----------



## helmstead

No no, she WANTS boys here!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

What?!  I've done it now Roll... My apologies.   Bring on the danglies!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## swest

I just made a fresh pot Kim...


----------



## glenolam

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Somebody hand me some coffee, will ya?
> 
> She has pawed halfway down to China making her nest, is really, really baby talking, tail ligs are GONE, amber string of goo, and good hard contractions.
> 
> I shall return...w/ baby info.  This I vow.


----------



## julieq

Can't wait to see the photos!


----------



## Calliopia

Crossing my fingers for triplet boyos.


----------



## rebelINny

Yay! Can't wait to see 'em!!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Heres hopin all goes wonderfully.  Waiting with baited breath..........


----------



## Roll farms

Twins....buck and doe...they were tangled and trying to come out together.  10# ea!!!  
She and they are doing fine....pics as soon as I can feel my toes again.
They're both light reddish / cream and white.


----------



## helmstead

No kidding on thawing out...it's 14* here, I know it's gotta be colder up north of me!


----------



## julieq

Congratulations!  That's great news!


----------



## glenolam

Congratulations!!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Way to go untangling them!  Looking forward to pics.


----------



## swest

Yea, can't wait for pics, way to go kim....


----------



## Roll farms

OK....here are Puff's twins

Buckling







Doeling






A new / better pic of Scrambledmess's doeling, the runt of the triplets born 4 days ago....






And a shot of her w/ Puffy's twins to show how BIG they are compared to her....






And a new / better pic of Miss Austin, our new black doeling.


----------



## glenolam

I love Puff's doeling's white belt!


----------



## helmstead

Aww!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

The runt is teeny!  Austin has SUCH a sweet face.


----------



## scrambledmess

Ooh I love them!!!  Our little girl really is teeny tiny!  

Puffy makes some nice babes!

Austin is a looker!!  Dang!


----------



## poorboys

LOVE THE DOELINGS!!!! LOVE THOSE COLORS


----------



## julieq

What a beautiful group of Nubian kids!  Congratulations!


----------



## ksalvagno

What little darlings!


----------



## mossyStone

AWWWWW


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats they all are sooooooooo cute!! Lovin' the black doeling!!!


----------



## chandasue

Yay! Keep 'em comin'!!!


----------



## Roll farms

There will be more...next week Levi, Dazzle, Foxy, Itty Bitty, and Nissan.

Not necessarily in that order...the one due first, looks least likely and the one I have no due date on....looks like she'll go any minute.

Thankfully most of these guys that are going will be gone by Monday-ish...just in time to make room for the next wave.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

Soooo cute!!! Just Love babies!!!  

That little black doeling is soooo adorable!! Love her little white feet!! See she lost a little sock only three!!! Soooo cute!!! I would call her "Socks"  LOLOL!!!  

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## ksj0225

The runt looks well..... I'm not sure how to say this nicely....  adopted!!!!!!!!!


Naw just kidding!!!!  My sister and I look very much alike until you put us in the sun I turn dark brown and she burns....


----------



## Roll farms

She's from a different birth.....She was the runt of trips from 2 Nubians.
Those two monsters are boer x Nub.

()Relics is taking Creampuff's girl and Jazmine's girl.  Hoping they do well for him.


----------



## ksalvagno

That is interesting, I thought he was a Boer man.

I'm glad you don't live close to me. I think I would be too tempted to get a Nubian.


----------



## helmstead

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I'm glad you don't live close to me. I think I would be too tempted to get a Nubian.


DO IT DO IT DO IT 

You'd love yourself a Nubian!


----------



## jodief100

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> That is interesting, I thought he was a Boer man.


I guess the Boer man has decided he wants something with bigger udders.

Heck, I have been tempted myself a few times ....


----------



## Our7Wonders

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I guess the Boer man has decided he wants something with bigger udders.


Sounds like a typical man.


----------



## Roll farms

Creampuff's kid is half boer, and Jazmine's is 99.25% Boer....

Crossing boers to Nubs or Boer / Nub crosses gives you a better shot at 'boer looking' kids than say Alpine or Togg x boer....roman noses and long ears are a shared characteristic.

Jazmine has a new nickname..."Big Gazoombas"....it's not pretty, but man is her udder capacious.


----------



## Roll farms

Nissan went this morning, just after I finished feeding / milking / pastuerizing....but before I could run to town for feed.
Twin boys. 
So, we had to rush to get feed before Relics was due to pick up his 2 kids.
He saw Nissan's boys and picked on of them out, too....
Excuse the bad pics, these were taken while they were still pretty fresh.
10 and 10.5# chunkers, they are.

This one is going to a 4-H family in N. IN







This one went to Dan






They were definitely sired by Train, I really, really wanted one to be a girl so we could keep her.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Sorry you didn't get a doe, but two healthy boys that are already sold isn't bad!


----------



## helmstead

Well, also sorry you didn't get a doe!  They're nice looking boys though!


----------



## scrambledmess

So sweet!  I am really loving that little red marked one!


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats. Also sorry you didn't get a doe but hey....you did get your black one right?


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, I got a black one....but I wanted a girl I could register out of Train.  Nissan was the only doe that got bred when he was here / killed Raven.
The black girl born earlier was sired by my other black buck...Raven's brother.


----------



## warthog

Congrats, sweet little babies as always, sorry no doeling.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

Congratulations, cute boys!   Sorry you didn't get the girl.....


----------



## ksalvagno

The boys are cute. At least you sold them right away. I guess Relics has really taken to bottle feeding.


----------



## Roll farms

And to think, a year ago he was telling me he'd NEVER have a goat he had to bottle feed.

Heh.  Another convert, LOL.


----------



## helmstead

Roll farms said:
			
		

> And to think, a year ago he was telling me he'd NEVER have a goat he had to bottle feed.
> 
> Heh.  Another convert, LOL.


heh heh heh

MUAHAHAHA


----------



## KellyHM

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got a black one....but I wanted a girl I could register out of Train.  Nissan was the only doe that got bred when he was here / killed Raven.
> The black girl born earlier was sired by my other black buck...Raven's brother.


so, since I keep seeing references to Raven, will you tell me what happened?


----------



## jodief100

KellyHM said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I got a black one....but I wanted a girl I could register out of Train.  Nissan was the only doe that got bred when he was here / killed Raven.
> The black girl born earlier was sired by my other black buck...Raven's brother.
> 
> 
> 
> so, since I keep seeing references to Raven, will you tell me what happened?
Click to expand...

Roll lost Raven earlier this year.... Here is the discussion
http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=5847

Wonderful babies Roll..  sorry about the boys.


----------



## Roll farms

An update, for those that followed the Raven ordeal....After Train went back 'home' to his new owners, he caused two does to abort and killed a young buckling.  If he were still mine, he'd be culled...w/ malice.

Hm...maybe I should be glad I don't have his daughter out of Nissan...she's not the nicest thing.  
She beat the tar out of a Togg she was rooming with this morning when she was in labor, I was afraid she would throw her into labor.

Those 2 bad attitudes probably wouldn't have mixed well.


----------



## AkTomboy

still cuties even in boys and glad all are healthy Im hoping for pink for the rest you have due


----------



## Roll farms

For clarification (lol).  We want BLUE from Levi, PINK from Foxy, BLUE from Itty Bitty, and PINK from Dazzle.


----------



## swest

Hi Kim,

if Levi has boys would one be available? 

Thanks, see you in the morning.


----------



## Roll farms

Why, yes, Shane, it would.

*big smile*


----------



## swest

I'm going to work on my DW (is DH = dear husband, lol) on the trip up tomorrow, we may be putting a deposit down. Big Smile.... 

Thanks Kim!


----------



## swest

Thanks Kim, "Hoss" made it home just fine with no accidents, LOL. He likes his new pen mate and has already made himself a home. Thanks again, now come on Levi, LOL.


----------



## julieq

So CUTE!  That's very fancy paneling for a goat stall!  (Don't tell our goats or they'll want an upgrade in the barn...)


----------



## swest

Lol, it use to be my "work shop", now it's our Kid Stall.


----------



## mossyStone

They are both ADORABLE.........

It's a good thing Roll Farm is a 3 days drive form here!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Levi kidded, black 9# boy, mahogany 7# doe...pics will have to wait, the Vet's on her way to look at Nissan.  
Not sure what's wrong w/ her, but something's not right.
Pics will have to wait til that's done.


----------



## helmstead

:/


----------



## scrambledmess

Darn it!  Well, I did send my "hurry up" mojo to Levi, it took a bit but seemed to work.   It had to travel a ways since I forgot to do it yesterday when I was there.  I will send some "get over yourself and get better" mojo to Nissan.  I was so hoping she was just messing with you.


----------



## glenolam




----------



## Roll farms

First, the good news:
9# boy






7# girl






Now the bad news.

There's definitely something wrong w/ Nissan.  Uterine infection at best, retained placenta and possible peritonitis at worst.

She's been acting off, shivery, just not herself since the night she kidded.  No real appetite (but she will eat a bit on the milk stand) and messier-than-usual back end.

She kidded around 10 am Sat, and I gave her oxytocin at noon when I noticed she hadn't passed the placenta yet.  Gave it again at 6 pm.
Unless she passed it at some point and ate it (which she's never done...but *is* possible) then it's still in there.

I gave her CMPK twice on Sunday, along w/ Prop. Glycol, more oxytocin, and started Pen G 2x a day.  Called the vet on Monday, he suggested I go in / see what I could feel and flush her out.  

I went in yesterday and felt....what I assumed was a closed cervix.  I wasn't comfortable going any further  but I went ahead and flushed vaginal cavity out and gave more oxytocin (on his instruction).

Today she's shivery and still shocky, not eating, etc. so I called again and they came out.
He went in, confirmed what I'd 'found' was the cervix, and then talked me through how to dilate / get the tube in, and flush the uterus out itself.  
You can smell there is something 'rotten' or infected in there, but we couldn't (either the dr. or me) get our hands INTO the cervix.  No big chunks came out, just breadcrumb-sized pieces.

(This is our first ever real post-kidding issue.  Guess my luck had to run out sometime.)

He thinks there's a lot of fluid in her belly, possible peritonitis, but she was hanging LOW before she kidded.  And I didn't 'do anything' when she kidded that could have created a tear to cause it.  

SO....she's on antibiotics and oxytocin for days until this either clears up or she gets worse / has to be put down.


----------



## helmstead

Oh, man!   

The new babies, though, are precious.


----------



## Our7Wonders

I hope all is well with her - sounds like she is in great hands.


The babies are stunning!!!  I LOVE that buckling!


----------



## ksalvagno

Congrats on the cute kids.

I'm so sorry about Nissan. I do have a question though. I was talking to my vet last night and he said after 3 days to switch to Estrumate because of the cervix closing. Why not try Estrumate or Lutalyse? Also do they put "permanent" catheters in goats? If you could get the cervix open, then insert the catheter that stays in until you are done with the meds, then you could put antibiotics directly into the uterus along with shots of Pen G.


----------



## swest

Hi Kim,

sorry to hear about Nissan, I hope everything turns our ok, she's definitely got the best person in her corner helping her. 

We just love the babies although it's hard to be excited right now with Nissan not feeling well. I just spoke with Amy, we'll be up Saturday to pick up both of them.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Roll farms

I asked about giving her lut myself.  He sort of poo-poo'd the idea.


I hate to think that we're leaving something in there....

It's not a huge problem getting the tube into her uterus to flush it, now that I know for sure it *is* her uterus.  We're flushing it w/ antibiotics / saline.

I'm leaving for work now, my dh will be baby / Nissan sitting for me until I get home.  I'll update tonight.

Thanks all.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## poorboys

hope she gets better, I've only had one go down after kidding, it's heart breaking not knowing.


----------



## chandasue

I hope she pulls through. Adorable babies from her.


----------



## mossyStone

Sending you our prayers and hugs that all will be ok.......




those babies are adoarable


----------



## Calliopia

Crossing my fingers that she's ok!


----------



## Roll farms

She's still hangin' in there.  Quite vocal tonight...and peeking at me over the feeder.  She hasn't done that since before she kidded.

My boss raises cattle, he offered me some Lut.  I'm supposed to pick it up tomorrow.

I'm on the fence...I'm wondering if cleaning her out w/ Lut would be the best course of action, or should I just stick w/ what we've been doing.

Someone push me off the fence one way or the other??


----------



## Calliopia

Will giving her Lut effect what you are currently doing?  I assume you are bottle feeding everybody so you don't even have to worry about milk contamination from any of the drugs right? 

If the Lut would boost but not harm your current efforts and she's not making marked improvements, dose her.  But that's just my .02


----------



## Roll farms

Won't effect what I'm doing....

Keep the .02 coming....eventually I'll have some 'cents'...


----------



## helmstead

I had to run over to this dairy goat board I'm a member of, and read what others do.

Basically, they oxytocin the crap out of the doe and put her on antibiotics...but no one ever spoke of an odor, and the does were generally bright and happy.

I think I would try the lute.  Full dose, 2 cc.  I'm a little lost on how it will function at this point, but a prostaglandin is probably the only bet on a system reboot.

I'd give CMPK at the same time, though.


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, Kate.

Let me ask you this...She's a kiko, not a dairy.  I've been milking her, both for colostrum and to produce natural oxytocin...but she's only giving about 8 oz 2x a day, (and never has made much milk, so the low production isn't due to her current issue), so even though she's not a heavy producer, still give the CMPK?


----------



## Roll farms

To update the rest of the preggos...

Levi went ON HER DUE DATE yesterday, and spit the babies out w/ no fuss, so I'm pretty sure she's going to be kicked out of the "Doe Code" club.

Foxy is really truly due today (I had her down for today on paper but put her down for Dec. on the calendar when I wrote the does names down...) but doesn't act like she got the memo.

Dazzle is due Thurs. and looks it.

That will leave the Togg w/ an unknown due date and Doodle, due Feb. 5th.

Then I get a one mo. vacation (my bucks were gone in Sept. to other farms) and then the FF's and does that had to be rebred all go in March.


----------



## helmstead

Yes, the CMPK will help the prostaglandin work better, helps with uterine tone tremendously.  Has nothing to do with milk production.

May sound silly, too, but if you can find organic raspberry tea, I'd brew her a strong cup and sweeten it so she'll drink it.


----------



## Roll farms

Ohhh...I've always read CMPK is more for hypocalcemia w/ heavy producers....I thought you were suggesting it for that reason.

We've never had a post-kidding uterine issue before so...I'm new to the whyfores and all.

I've only ever used Lut once before, to induce labor when Tia was so huge / had borderline ketosis last year.

Poor Levi was so tired of me checking her yesterday until she passed her placenta I think she passed it  just to get me to leave her alone...once you have a problem, it makes you freak out a little.

I'd guesstimate 200 or so 'no problem' post-kiddings and it only takes 1 bad experience to turn you into a paranoid mother hen.


----------



## helmstead

CMPK is the go-to drug for slow labors and retained placentas...something to keep in mind in the future.  

LOL Poor Levi..!

I've had to use Lute as an abortion-inducer after Rider broke out and went crazy with my dry does...never used it in this application though.  Makes sense to me that it would help soften the cervix and clean out...I think.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I'd definitely give Lute. The oxytocin won't do any good if her cervix is closed.  Good luck, sucks to have a sick doe.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'd guesstimate 200 or so 'no problem' post-kiddings and it only takes 1 bad experience to turn you into a paranoid mother hen.


Boy do I get that!

Congrats on the kidding!  I'd be tempted to try the Lut also.


----------



## ksalvagno

I'm glad you are doing the Lut. It can't hurt her and it could help. I don't think I will ever get over wanting to make sure everything has passed just because it is so ingrained in me from the alpacas.


----------



## scrambledmess

Look these up and ask the vet about them.  I am obviously not close to being a goat expert, but I just have a hunch.  See what you think.

Ketosis and Hypomagnesemia  

I know with the smell there is something nasty going on in the uterus, but I just think there may be something else going on too.


----------



## julieq

Sounds like you're on top of things and she's in excellent hands.  Hope she is feeling much better soon!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks for the suggestions, Scrambled.
*just in case* she was getting either condition when she first started acting funny, she was getting both CMPK and Prop. Glycol on Sat. and Sunday.  Also B shots, probios, and a BoSe shot.

I mentioned she'd had those meds to the vet and he said, "Good...good...can't hurt."

Her temp is still normal and her appetite is coming back.
She actually got on the milk stand by herself today instead of having to be pushed / pulled / dragged.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Progress!


----------



## Roll farms

Update:
My boss 'forgot' to bring the Lut.  

She's more active / seems to be feeling better today. 

*If* he remembers it tomorrow, I may still try it.  I'm still nervous leaving any funky chunky stuff in her.

Foxy, Dazzle, and the Togg are all bagged up tight, semi-loose ligs, and looking 'ready'...but no action.


----------



## AkTomboy

Im glad she is feeling better  Thank you for the pics of the lil ones even while your hands so full


----------



## Roll farms

Just called work..my boss is off today.  He lives about 45 mins away so it's a safe bet he won't be delivering it today.
*SIGH*

Called the vet.  The one who was here the other day is off today.  The other one is supposed to call me back but hasn't yet.
*SIGH*

I thought I killed her today.  Gave her her pen G shot and she flopped over, stiffened up, eyes bugged out, etc.  I either hit a nerve or she had a reaction.  You can bet I'm not looking forward to tonights' shot.

Got her through THAT fun little crisis and she's up / eating hay now.

The Togg doe is whooping up on her roomates.  Tried putting her in w/ Nissan, and Nissan beat her up.  I'm out of places to put them, lol.

All are due w/ in the next 2 days so I'm just going to let them sort it out and make peace.


----------



## ksalvagno

At least Nissan is doing better. I bet you hit a nerve.

Sounds like lots of fun at your farm.


----------



## mossyStone

You are sure having a time of it!!! I am glad she is no worse....... 

passes Kim a large mocha latte, or a nice tall rum and coke...your choice!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

If these goats keep making me nutty, I may just take up drinking...

Did I mention it's snowing on top of the ice we got yesterday?

Wheeeeeee!

The vet still hasn't called me back, and at this stage (ice / snow on roads) I'm not sure I'd risk the 30 min. drive to her office.  :/


----------



## rebelINny

Good luck with the rest of the does and keeping fingers crossed for Nissan.


----------



## Roll farms

OK, the vet called (of course after I'd given up and went to the barn to feed the kids) and left a message, said she'd gotten a dose of Estrumate ready and wanted me to increase the dose / frequency of the oxytocin. 
I called back to ask her about using the Lut and she was out on an emergency farm call.  
Soooo....we made the trip (took an extra half hour in the snow) and got the estrumate, a new bottle of oxy, some Nuflor, and a BoSe refill.  
If I'm gonna go broke, I may as well do it right.

Came home and arranged the rehoming of some does I sold (the new  owner's child has got some health problems and between runs to the Childrens' Hosp. and lack of money, they can't keep them) to some other friends.

THEN I went down to feed / milk and....Dazzle and Itty Bitty (Togg) have seriously full, strutted udders.  It's going to be a lonnng night or an early morning.

Think PINK for Dazzle, BLUE for Itty.  THANKS!


----------



## helmstead

Considering the low temps we're supposed to have tonight, along with this lovely winter storm...YEP, kidding weather.    Luckily, so far, mine still are holding out.


----------



## ksalvagno

What is a full strutted udder? Shamise's udder is looking pretty full. I think I'm still feeling her ligaments but that whole ligament thing is still a bit confusing. Not sure why since people check alpaca ligaments but for some reason I never caught on to it.


----------



## helmstead

Its when the udder is so tight and full that the medial struts..

Ligs are super easy once you figure out what you're feeling for (don't feel bad, my DH STILL can't find ligs...)


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I made a habit of feeling ligs regularly through the last month of gestation- the first time around I had NO idea what I was feeling for until they actually disappeared.  But because I'd been fondling  them all along the change was obvious when it happened.  After that it was easy.  Now bumping post-parturition on the other hand...


----------



## Roll farms

Because I've got nothing else to do until they start pushing...here are pics of their "full and strutted udders"...when they look like this (almost shiny) and are tight as a balloon, I *know* they're w/in 12 hrs of kidding.

Itty bitty:













Dazzle:


----------



## ksalvagno

Ok, thanks! I decided to go ahead and put Shamise in a kidding stall for tonight. I was going to go back out later and check on her. I think I will feel her udder. I probably won't be able to see shiny since I didn't shave her udder.

How hard is it to shave their udder? For some reason it scares the bejesus out of me to do it. I have an Andis UtraEdge and a #10 blade. Now shear an alpaca cria that is only a couple days old, no problem.


----------



## chandasue

I use my husband's trimmers. SHHH! Don't tell him!


----------



## helmstead

chandasue said:
			
		

> I use my husband's trimmers. SHHH! Don't tell him!


  

Oh, Karen...it's not hard and you don't have to do a fabulous job...I use my T84 blade...and go about 3" in front of the udder, too, makes it way easier to deal with milking to have that hair gone - easier for kids to find teats, too.


----------



## Roll farms

As you can see, I don't do a fabulously close job, especially in winter...just enough to keep the hair / ick out of the milk. 

I use our dog trimmers w/ no guard on them.


----------



## Roll farms

D-d-d-d-azzle kidded about 5 am.  Twins, buck and doe, all doing fine.
Considering it's o-o-o-only 7 degrees out...my toes are f-f-f-froze.

Itty Bitty's doing her darndest to force herself into labor....I'm hoping she waits til I can get a nap in.  Dazzle woke me at 3 doing the 'baby talk' and pawing thing....

*going off to feed babies and defrost toes*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I made a sack made from an old pillow case and filled it with dried beans.  Toss it in the microwave for two minutes and you'll have the toastiest toes possible for about 20 minutes.  It's enough to get them warmed back up after a night like that until your circulatory system remembers you HAVE toes.  Ahhhh...   I've even considered making little teeny ones with peas instead of beans and stuffing them into my boots and pockets when I have to hang out in the stall in freezing temps.  PLUS it's been great for my LPGS kitty when he's convalescing and might be handy for kids in a pinch.

Congrats on more healthy babies!!


----------



## Roll farms

I may have to make a sack-o-beans for myself...thanks for the idea.
I have some of those foot warmer thingies but...through my winter socks I don't feel them.

Okee dokee....

The boy:







The girl:






Itty Bitty may go today....she may just wait til next week...that doe is insane.  Her udder will EXPLODE soon, though....it's even bigger than in the pics I took last night.

Dazzle, bless her heart, gave me 2 qts of good thick colostrom....


----------



## ksalvagno

What cuties! Congratulations! Hopefully Itty Bitty will wait. It is just too cold.


----------



## jodief100

They are cute!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want babies....

*pout* *pout* 

The goats are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  at me.

It is 7 degrees.  I don't think they can wait for it to get any colder.


----------



## scrambledmess

The buckling looks like a little old man  LOL  So cute.  The doeling is just gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms

I was hoping Dazzle would wait when I was all snuggle snuggle in my bed at 3 am but we see how well THAT little plan worked out.


----------



## helmstead

I'm in love with the doe, DH is in love with the buck.  Well worth the 3 am barn call!!


----------



## glenolam

Sounds like you need a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Congrats on all the babies and I hope you do get some rest...just remember - we're here for ya!






ETA: hee hee, jodie!  I found a website with the smilies too!!


----------



## freemotion

CUTE! 

You can make your sack-o-beans quickly with a sock...fill it and tie a knot.  You can use anything...beans, lentils, rice, corn (not popcorn!) to fill it with.


----------



## glenolam

HA HA HA Free!! I'm picturing someone putting popcorn in a sock in the microwave!


----------



## mossyStone

ohh MY they are adorable....... Nubains just melt my heart!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms

Itty was having contractions....but since we threw her out of the kidding stall last night for being mean to Foxy and Dazzle (left her out to wander the big part of the barn where the hay is) she decided to go into the kidding stall and take a nap.

Foxy (due tomorrow) and Dazzle are now out in the big area, thinking they've hit the hay mother lode.

Alas, no nap for me today...

I'm heat treating colostrum, getting ready to tat a kid for SWest, and then I've gotta do some housework....otherwise I'll fall asleep and miss the bottle babies' 2:00 feeding.  I might get to sneak a nap in after that, before it's time for 4:00 chores / milking....but I'm sure by then Itty will be refreshed and ready to go.

Kate, your welcome to this boy 

Scrambled's taking the girl... THANKS, Heidi!!


----------



## helmstead

LOL C'mon, more babies!  Get it over with so Kim can sleep already!

Sorry, no big bucks for me!


----------



## julieq

Beautiful kids!  Congratulations!


----------



## scrambledmess

I seriously couldn't resist.  She is gorgeous!  I haven't told the hubby yet.  I may not until he figures it out on his own once he gets home.


----------



## Roll farms

That's ok, Kate...he just sold.  
I was hoping you said no....

The only ones I can't find a buyer for are the Togglings...*sigh*

If it weren't for the fact that DH loves them so, I'd get rid of them...Itty is SOOO much trouble.  She cuts in line at milking time, causes drama and turmoil, etc. etc.  
At least she makes loads of milk to feed the babies, though.

I'm babbling....help, I'm talking and I can't shut up.


----------



## Roll farms

And Jodie....I'm gettin' a bit tired of this waiting stuff....where's my baby???


----------



## jodief100

Your baby is still in the goat.  Still waiting and getting antsy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I go to the barn several times a day and every time- no kids! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hubby is convinced these girls are delaying kidding as long as possible because they are enjoying the kidding pens. They have their own grain pan as opposed to the community trough. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Udder development was first observed on December 14th!  Fat Girls udder is huge.  It doesnt fit between her legs! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am used to these meat goats with itty bitty udders.  I will get new pics of the udders tomorrow and you can see.  

We had a big storm yesterday, roads are still a mess.  You would think they would go ahead and kid!  The goats are taking over control! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They better not be waiting until I am out of town for 6 days for work at the end of the month.


----------



## jodief100

I would be interested in a Toggie except I HATE doing bottle babies. We had a few togg wethers here for a week this fall and my stepson loved them.  I keep thinking I should get a Togg doe for him.  

When you work full time bottle babies are just too much of a pain, no way to do the miday feeding without bringing them to work with you.  Then everyone wonders why you have a big crate in the back of your car.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

jodief100 said:
			
		

> When you work full time bottle babies are just too much of a pain, no way to do the miday feeding without bringing them to work with you.  Then everyone wonders why you have a big crate in the back of your car.


No way, it's do able!  I work full time.  Just feed the babies before work, when you get home, and before bed!


----------



## glenolam

Roll farms said:
			
		

> only ones I can't find a buyer for are the Togglings...*sigh*


Which babies are the togg babies?  I thought it was Missy & Itty that were the only toggs...did I miss Missy's kids??  Tried looking on your site 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but couldn't figure out who was a tog!


----------



## KellyHM

jodief100 said:
			
		

> I would be interested in a Toggie except I HATE doing bottle babies. We had a few togg wethers here for a week this fall and my stepson loved them.  I keep thinking I should get a Togg doe for him.
> 
> When you work full time bottle babies are just too much of a pain, no way to do the miday feeding without bringing them to work with you.  Then everyone wonders why you have a big crate in the back of your car.


If she was just a pet you wouldn't HAVE to bottle feed, right?  My Nubian doe is doing just fine raising her twins all by her lonesome.


----------



## chandasue

That boy has some long legs!    them both!


----------



## jodief100

KellyHM said:
			
		

> If she was just a pet you wouldn't HAVE to bottle feed, right?  My Nubian doe is doing just fine raising her twins all by her lonesome.


Kim sells her babies as bottle babies.   


aggieterpkatie, you have a valid point but I not only work full time I have a daily commute time of 2:15 to 2:30 under normal conditions and I tend to work 9-10 hr days.  I am usually in bed 3 hours after I get home.  The evening bottles would have to be two hours apart and that doesn't work too well.  I bottle raised two last year and I was wiped out! I took them to work with me and they stayed in the car but that was in May.


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> but I not only work full time I have a daily commute time of 2:15 to 2:30


   I complain about my hour commute


----------



## jodief100

TTs Chicks said:
			
		

> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I not only work full time I have a daily commute time of 2:15 to 2:30
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about my hour commute
Click to expand...

That is round trip.  In the morning with low traffic I can make it in an hour.  Home there is always some traffic.  

Still sucks!  But that is the price we pay to live in the country and have our little farm.  I think it is worth it.


----------



## Roll farms

Itty Bitty...twin does....More later...


----------



## jodief100

Can't wait to see!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Of course you get twins does from the grl you wanted a wether from.  Darn goats,  I swear they do that on purpose.


----------



## glenolam




----------



## KellyHM




----------



## Roll farms

OK, so...I got Dazzle's colostrum done, house cleaned, kids taken care of, and had *just* finished mopping the kitchen.  I plopped (literally...) down into my computer chair, looked at DH (who was snoozing on and off in his recliner) and said, "Ahhhh....I'm done." and....


Itty Bitty started pushing over the monitor that very minute.

Now...some may believe she was being nice and letting me finish my work....
I choose to believe she wanted me to get right back up.



Now I'm working on colostrum batch no. 2 for the day...there will probably also be 3, maybe 4.  

Daz and Itty PRODUCE a lot.


----------



## jodief100

Very Cute!   *no bottle babies* * no bottle babies* *no bottle babies*
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Off to the house.... I have work to do.  





Hopefully there will be a pair of kids playing the the kidding pen.


----------



## chandasue

Love those striped faces.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable! Are they full Toggs?


----------



## helmstead

Oh, they're smiling!


----------



## glenolam

OMG is right!  I think I need to add toggs to my list!


----------



## scrambledmess

They are super cute!


----------



## PJisaMom

Roll farms said:
			
		

> The only ones I can't find a buyer for are the Togglings...*sigh*


hmmmm... you *are* _only_ four hours away... hmmmmmm....

and they *are* cute... hmmmm..... whatcha got?


----------



## Roll farms

Yup, full Toggs.  They've got a 15/16ths paternal Aunt that was a nat'l best udder, too...

Heya Heidi  ....Sure you don't want one?  

J/K, J/K, 

Hey Jodie...I could raise 'em up to 2 mos (when they'd be down to 2 bottles a day)....jes sayin'....

eta:  Whoops, PJ, you posted the same time I did....PM me...whatcha want?  

eta again to say, "GOODNIGHT, thanks for sharing this wild ride w/ us!"


*goes off to snuggle snuggle w/ Fiddles (the best dog on Earth)....until Foxy goes into labor, that is....*


----------



## mossyStone

ohhhhh are they ever sweet looking babies....... omg adorable cuteness


----------



## scrambledmess

They are very cute   I don't know why you think they are ugly.  But no, I don't want them   I just told my kids about the new girl and they think I am nuts.  I am, however, trying to talk my BIL back into goats and have told him about those does.  I think if his shoulder didn't hurt him so much, he would be all over them.


----------



## ksalvagno

Roll - You never said what sex the Toggs were!


----------



## TTs Chicks

jodief100 said:
			
		

> TTs Chicks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jodief100 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I not only work full time I have a daily commute time of 2:15 to 2:30
> 
> 
> 
> I complain about my hour commute
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is round trip.  In the morning with low traffic I can make it in an hour.  Home there is always some traffic.
> 
> Still sucks!  But that is the price we pay to live in the country and have our little farm.  I think it is worth it.  http://www.pic4ever.com/images/treeswing.gif
Click to expand...

we are about the same - I drive an hour one way - yep I complain about the drive, but I like living in the country.  My neighbors are literally cows   and I like it that way.


----------



## chandasue

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Itty Bitty...twin does....More later...





> Roll - You never said what sex the Toggs were!


It was a couple pages back.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Yup, full Toggs.  They've got a 15/16ths paternal Aunt that was a nat'l best udder, too...
> 
> Heya Heidi  ....Sure you don't want one?
> 
> J/K, J/K,
> 
> Hey Jodie...I could raise 'em up to 2 mos (when they'd be down to 2 bottles a day)....jes sayin'....
> 
> eta:  Whoops, PJ, you posted the same time I did....PM me...whatcha want?
> 
> eta again to say, "GOODNIGHT, thanks for sharing this wild ride w/ us!"
> 
> 
> *goes off to snuggle snuggle w/ Fiddles (the best dog on Earth)....until Foxy goes into labor, that is....*


Darn. They have such sweet faces. I maquested the distance and you are about 13 hours away. *pouts*


----------



## helmstead

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Darn. They have such sweet faces. I maquested the distance and you are about 13 hours away. *pouts*


There is a goat train headed to GA in MARCH...significantly closer


----------



## Roll farms

I don't necessarily think Togg babies are ugly....I just am not a fan of the breed itself.
My dh, however, will wax on for hours and hours about how pretty, smart, friendly, etc. they are...and I *will* concede they outmilk most of my Nubs.

BUT....I had to rub it in to him today that Dazzle made 2oz more colostrum in her 1st milking than Itty did.

I slept for an hr. and 45 minutes, woke up ravenous (my 'meal' today consisted of a banana and a couple Hershey's Pot Of Gold chocolates, ), fixed and ate dinner, and now I'm going for more colostrum / feed the barn babies.  
I think I'll have about a gallon of colostrum heat treated and ready to feed when I'm done, from just 2 does!

When I was down there at feeding time, Foxy was passing her plug and her ligs were softening.  I'm really, REALLY hoping she waits til tomorrow.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I have to admit, I don't have any desire to have a Togg either.  To each her own.  I hope you're able to get some sleep!


----------



## Roll farms

Hubby's willingness to 'help' in the barn went up a lot when I finally agreed he could get some Toggs....gotta keep the help happy, don't we?


----------



## jodief100

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Hey Jodie...I could raise 'em up to 2 mos (when they'd be down to 2 bottles a day)....jes sayin'....


Tempting, very tempting but hubby said no.  I was thinking his son would like to have a Togg and hubby agreed.  Hubby doesn't want him getting too attached to any of the goats.  We run a market meat herd and culling is inevitable.  

Anyways, I think once you add in the extra cost they are out of my budget.

No babies yet.  It was -3 when I went to bed, I figured they would go for sure.  I went up, added hay to the beds and filled the buckets with warm water.  Jazmine was shivering but the warm water really helped.  Since Jaz is our only milk goat and she is higher maintenance I think Hubby feels all milk goats are high maintenance.


----------



## Roll farms

Foxy is in labor....

I got to sleep 6.5 glorious hours last night....

Nissan continues to improve.

Life is good.


----------



## ksalvagno

I give you a lot of credit because one very cold winter birth was enough for me. I was talking to another local goat breeder and I may have to do February kids but I know I don't want to do anything sooner than that. And more than likely not start till the end of February. My winters were supposed to be easier than spring/summer!


----------



## helmstead




----------



## julieq

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Foxy is in labor....
> 
> I got to sleep 6.5 glorious hours last night....
> 
> Nissan continues to improve.
> 
> Life is good.


----------



## Roll farms

Karen, I really, really wish I didn't *have* to do winter kiddings...believe it or not, I hate it.
BUT...our fair is in early JUNE...so to sell kids, they have to be born now.  

When I kidded in March the first couple years I was constantly told, "I would buy one, but it won't be big enough for the fair."

Foxy is taking her sweet time....and I'm hungry.  :/
(I want to go to our fav. Mexican place to 'celebrate' the end of January kidding.)

Ever notice....when you want them to hurry and spit them out (have someplace to be, etc.) they won't.
When you're trying to finish a chore and want them to wait 10 minutes, they'll spit 'em out in 3.

Argh...goats..


----------



## Roll farms

Starting to get a little worried....wishing I hadn't complained about how long it's taking Foxy.

She's having obvious contractions, stretching a lot, squatting to pee and not peeing, then giving a half-hearted push every 30 mins. or so.


----------



## helmstead

Time to go in and have a look around....


----------



## ksalvagno

Hoping it isn't a dystocia.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## helmstead




----------



## Roll farms

So I decided I'd give her some calcium drench, do chores / milking, and then 'go in' and see what was what.
She gave me a heck of a fight over the drench.  Ended up on the ground at one point, trying to back away from me and her legs went out from under her.
By the time chores were done....nada.  Nothing.  No contractions, no stretching, nothing.  She went over to the feeder and started eating, like nothing was going on.
SO....I'm going to go eat, and check on her when I get home.
I'll update then.


----------



## helmstead

Killin me!


----------



## poorboys

Dazzle's babies are beautiful, just like belle's. I sure am with you on the winter babies, and toes freezing!!!!! I have one in kidding stall, hope she waits out these cold,cold temp's!!!!!!!!


----------



## swest

Hi Kim, everyone is home and going great, THANKS AGAIN! Good luck with these next two girls... I'll be watching from home.... See U in March.


----------



## Roll farms

I could just cry.


Buck and doe, and the boy is the most beautiful creature I've ever seen....why couldn't the girl have been the pretty one?

*cries real tears*

Came home from eating, she was contracting again, I gave her 1cc of oxy to try and get her going and boy it worked....they were born about 10 minutes later, everyone's doing fine.

I figured I was being paranoid / freaked out for nothing...and I was.
S'why I went away for a while and let nature take it's course.  There comes a point when I fret too much and want to interfere...and I was nearly there.

Pics as soon as they've eaten / are dry.


----------



## helmstead

whew!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I could just cry.
> 
> 
> Buck and doe, and the boy is the most beautiful creature I've ever seen....why couldn't the girl have been the pretty one?
> 
> *cries real tears*
> 
> Came home from eating, she was contracting again, I gave her 1cc of oxy to try and get her going and boy it worked....they were born about 10 minutes later, everyone's doing fine.
> 
> I figured I was being paranoid / freaked out for nothing...and I was.
> S'why I went away for a while and let nature take it's course.  There comes a point when I fret too much and want to interfere...and I was nearly there.
> 
> Pics as soon as they've eaten / are dry.


You are killing me!  

I'm glad everything turned out alright. It sounds like the same thing that Alexis done when she was in labor.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Can't wait for pics!  Congrats and so sorry about the boy parts.


----------



## Roll farms

OK, these are soaking wet pics but I just *had* to show the boy off...not that the girl's ugly...but...

The red girl....they're both 50% Boer, 50% Nubian







and....the boy....

SWest...Don't look....or should I say, look at your own risk....


A red / charcoal dapple buckling.  He would SO be a keeper if he wasn't male.  *still crying*


----------



## helmstead

Why oh WHY!?  He is amazing!  Dang it!


----------



## Roll farms

I'm trying to "make" spotted / dappled % boers....as you can see...it worked....only ON THE WRONG ONE!


----------



## elevan

What a lovely buckling.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

I could soooo use to him to "make" spotted Boers here in NC.


----------



## Roll farms

Mere n get him...I'm trying to talk myself out of keeping him.....*sigh*


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Mere n get him...I'm trying to talk myself out of keeping him.....*sigh*


Let me talk to the hubby after I feed him pizza and he relaxes.


----------



## Roll farms

And while you're here....you can pick up a couple Toggies....


----------



## greenfamilyfarms




----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Wow.  You're not kidding- that is seriously amazing color.  I would be very hard pressed not to keep him long enough to use him on a doe or two!


----------



## KellyHM

that buckling!  I do NOT need boers, repeat, I do NOT need boers!


----------



## Roll farms

As he's drying, I'm discovering other colors, too....paler gray and a few moon spots....

*bangs head on desk*

Why, oh WHY couldn't HE have been a SHE???

Anyhow...we're done until Feb 5th or so.  Doodle, who's had quads 2 yrs in a row, is due then.

No baby monitor / goat burps / silkie roo crows / LGD barks / midnight goat serenades for meeee for a whole 2 weeks or so.


----------



## mossyStone

Oh he is a looker, wow !!!!


----------



## julieq

That's a keeper buckling for sure!


----------



## ksalvagno

OMG That boy is amazing!


----------



## Roll farms

I *think* he's sold.  I've never had so much interest in a kid so fast in my life, lol.
Thanks for all the nice words, he IS gorgeous....


----------



## scrambledmess

He is very handsome.  Well at least you know what that breeding can produce.  Maybe next year, you will get the girl?


----------



## chandasue

That IS awesome color!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I *think* he's sold.  I've never had so much interest in a kid so fast in my life, lol.
> Thanks for all the nice words, he IS gorgeous....


He is a nice looking boy. I'm kicking myself for not speaking up sooner. I assumed you were busy after the kidding and didn't want to seem pushy. Oh, well! Maybe next time.


----------



## swest

Hahahaha, LOL. We just walked in the door from Peyton's softball practice, WOW, he is really cool, we like him a lot.  If someone doesn't take him you know we will, LOL. Love him, Congrats Kim... I really like his sister too, she's beautiful.

Amy just loves "Remington" and Mocha, love em, love em, love em.


----------



## Roll farms

I have a doeling from last year from the exact same breeding, Reggie.
She's lt. brown / grey dappled / paint.  She's just not as flashy as this guy.  I can't repeat it, the daddy was sold this fall.












BUT...our new Red boy, Bullitt, had a moon spotted brother, soooo...the spot gene is there...and he will be bred to Foxy AND Reggie next year....and Peyton, our other spotted girl.






Is it awful that I'm not done kidding this year and I'm already planning next year???

And, the boy and the Toggs are all spoken for now.  

The little red 50% doeling is available....


----------



## hoosierchick

Roll, I'd be more surprised if you werent already planning next years babies. 

You all can just stop with all the cute baby pics..I keep telling myself I dont need another goat, some of these pygmy baby pics are sooo tempting.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Now, to me I like doeling you posted above a little better than the buckling. I know you are probably shooting for a "solid" dapple look, but that white on her is beautiful!


----------



## Roll farms

Dried off pics....

The doe:






The boy

Side A






Side B


----------



## rebelINny

Great looking goats for sure!! If I had Nubians or Boers that buckling would be one I would be HIGHLY interested in! I love spots and dappled looks. Alot of my alpines are pied or spotted!


----------



## ksalvagno

The doe is a lovely girl but I do love the flash!


----------



## julieq

DH just looked over my shoulder at the photo of the buckling and said, "Nice paint job!"


----------



## poorboys

very pretty nubie, but ya know I love them!!!!!! I finally got my spotted doe, moons, We know they are there somewhere


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

That boy is downright STRIKING!  He has the wow factor, that's for sure.  Do you expect the grey to fade into cream like his dam's coloring?  We had a nubian kid born with cream and charcoal spots and by the time he was 8 weeks the charcoal was almost entirely cream.  But a little bit different cream than the ones that started out as cream.  His owners sent me a picture a couple days ago and there's no trace of the grey- just cream/light tan.  Did you own Foxy as a kid or see pics?

If he follows suit it almost looks like his lighter grey might change to cream and the darker charcoal will stay dark... Either way he'll be stunning.


----------



## BetterHensandGardens

They're both adorable, the boy is really flashy!


----------



## Roll farms

His sister's spots have faded to tan, but when she got her winter coat it turned darker toward gray again.
I wonder what she'd look like shaved....hmmm.

*hatches evil plot to shave her this summer*


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Not evil!  I can't WAIT for Spring when I can slick shave everyone.  I love the velveteen rabbit look.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Any chance his sister could produce dapples?


----------



## Roll farms

Yeah, there's the chance....it would be increased, of course, if bred to a buck w/ dappled genetics behind him.

This is Foxy's 2nd time out of 2 tries for throwing dapple so...I've decided, even though she's probably got one of the best pedigrees of all my Nubs, she will keep being bred Boer for my 'spots / dapples' project.

I usually slick shave my Nubs / Obs / Toggs...but not my boers...


----------



## lilhill

Beautiful, beautiful babies!  Congratulations!  Are you gonna keep the buckling?


----------



## DonnaBelle

WHY do you shave the goats?

DonnaBelle


----------



## mossyStone

i shave my Nubains while they are milking to keep dirt and hair from falling into my milk pail....  I think they look nice.

 And i shear my Pygora's twice a yr for fiber....

But i do like the way the girls look all cliped up....


----------



## Roll farms

We shave the Toggs because they look AWFUL when they're shedding out if I don't. 
The Nubians / Ob because I milk them and it keeps more hair out of he milk / they just look better shaved.

The buckling is going to IL w/ the 2 Togglings.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

I shave them because I'm a groomer and can't abide shaggy goats. 

But, from a practical standpoint, it is reported to keep external parasites to a minimum.


----------



## chandasue

It's so funny differences in preference... I like goats to not be clipped (just udders when milking), I just brush them out while they're shedding. But if I had a whole lot of them I supposed I'd clip them too for efficiency. They look too naked when they're clipped to me.


----------



## Roll farms

Chandasue....you ever had a Togg when it's shedding?

It looks like a Wooly Mammoth!  There's no brush that can cure it!


----------



## julieq

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Chandasue....you ever had a Togg when it's shedding?
> 
> It looks like a Wooly Mammoth!  There's no brush that can cure it!


Probably like our ND's, although some of them have thicker coats than others.  I don't think my arms would hold out long enough to shed them out with a brush!  :/


----------



## chandasue

Nope, just ND's so far. They get a thick undercoat and they look rough for about a month in the spring but once that's out they're nice and sleek. I've only seen a toggs in summer haircuts and that must be why they're always clipped.


----------



## Roll farms

I've always been ashamed to post a pic of one when they're 'blowing coat'...but I will this spring.  

Imagine your hairiest goat, multiply it by 10, and THEN you'll have a Togg.


----------



## glenolam

How's Nissan doing?  I hope no news is good news!


----------



## PattySh

Wow that little spotted fellow may be the cutest little goat I've ever seen. OK now I want a spotted Nubian!


----------



## swest

Hi Kim, I sent you a PM and email, I need your help....

Thanks for everything!


----------



## Roll farms

Ok, I'm not going to start a new February thread for one doe...but up next is our favorite Nubian, Doodle.  
She's due Saturday.  She's had a single, then twins, then triplets, and 2 sets of quads...looks to be twins or trips this time.
Just checked and she has goo, but her ligs are firm.
After her, we're done until March.

eta:  Nissan's doing fine...she's back in w/ the herd and FINALLY drying up.  I milked 3/4 of a gallon out of her for a couple days, which is A LOT for her...all those Oxytocin / hormone shots really had the milk flowing.
We won't know for sure that her girlie parts are ok until next year, buttttt....she's back to "normal"...or as normal as she ever is.


----------



## mossyStone

Glad to here Nissans back in with the herd... thats great! 
Can't wait to see more babies pictures!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Roll farms said:
			
		

> eta:  Nissan's doing fine...she's back in w/ the herd and FINALLY drying up.


Very glad to hear it!


----------



## ksalvagno

You could change the title to February kidding.


----------



## Roll farms

Happy?


----------



## dbunni

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> I shave them because I'm a groomer and can't abide shaggy goats.
> 
> But, from a practical standpoint, it is reported to keep external parasites to a minimum.


Any time you want to come over and "groom" the angora goats ... please come!  Can always use help at shearing time!

Beautiful babies ... I'm living happily through you with colors!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

dbunni said:
			
		

> n.smithurmond said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shave them because I'm a groomer and can't abide shaggy goats.
> 
> But, from a practical standpoint, it is reported to keep external parasites to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> Any time you want to come over and "groom" the angora goats ... please come!  Can always use help at shearing time!
> 
> Beautiful babies ... I'm living happily through you with colors!
Click to expand...

Where are you located?


----------



## Roll farms

Doodle kidded...twins, buck and doe....gotta feed the lil monsters, then I'll post pics.


----------



## mossyStone




----------



## greenfamilyfarms

Yay for babies!


----------



## Roll farms

Lovin' these kids...but I can't keep 'em.

Doe







Buck, who looks *just* like his sire, Chaos.


----------



## helmstead

They're gorgeous!


----------



## scrambledmess

~sighs~  Gorgeous!


----------



## Roll farms

Thanks, they are, aren't they?

Doodle ALWAYS has pretty babies.  

Jody is bringing my Kiko kid tomorrow.

The doeling is 'sale pending'...buckling may be as well.


----------



## ksalvagno

They are adorable. I just love their ears.


----------



## foxywench

oh my goodness, look at those ears!  stunning!

why does everyone have such beautiful babies when i cant get any yet


----------



## themrslove

Oh goodness that little buck is fabulous!  His ears are absolutely perfect!


----------



## Roll farms

Ya know....I just realized he has SOLID EARS...I may have to keep him.  Now I'm hoping my friend turns him down, lol.
I have no siblings soooo....he could breed everyone but Doodle and she's being retired soon....

He IS a looker.


----------



## mossyStone

ohh how i just love little nubies   look at those cuties.......


----------



## Zanzabeez

Roll farms,

Wow, congrats on so many flashy kids! Nice!  I had fun going through your posts and checking out the babies. 

Tracy


----------



## Roll farms

Thank you...I think they're all beautiful but that's b/c they're mine 

We're done now until the 2nd week of March.  *whew*


----------



## rebelINny

Congrats on more babies Rolls!


----------



## glenolam

Dang, Roll....she looks a lot like those goats over in India that you are wanting to get!  She's got uber-length ears and legs (if that's a word!)


----------



## Roll farms

I know....but I've got nobody but her daddy to breed her to.


----------

